# VmWare GSX 3.1 build 9089 Startup diificulties

## l-bartos-l

I don't know why but if I run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl everything works fine until I reboot then during startup I get this:

```
* Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

* Could not get dependency info for "vmware"!

* Please run:

*   # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to try and fix this

```

and it don't works anymore until I run the config scrypt again.

here is my dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (root@AMD3200XP) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Mon May 9 11:08:29 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003eff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003eff0000 - 000000003eff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003eff3000 - 000000003f000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

111MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5550

On node 0 totalpages: 258032

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 28656 pages, LIFO batch:6

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KM400A                                ) @ 0x000f7010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KM400A AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3eff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 KM400A AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3eff30c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 KM400A AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3eff76c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KM400A AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 3f000000 (gap: 3f000000:bfc00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0409000 soft=c0408000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2201.076 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1019192k/1032128k available (2072k kernel code, 12336k reserved, 840k data, 164k init, 114624k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4325.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=2162688)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb9f0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1115638157.664:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

Initializing Cryptographic API

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:00:08.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: CREATIVE CD-RW RW4424E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1860kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8063 buckets, 64504 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 2008084k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8918000, 00:c0:df:01:da:56, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0xea002000, 00:11:2f:d1:01:f9, IRQ 23.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (45 C)

vmnet: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmmon[5739]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[5739]: Module vmmon: initialized

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x40A1

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

usbcore: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0xd400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0xd800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0xdc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Shorewall:rfc1918:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:e0:0c:c7:10:e9:08:00 SRC=10.95.9.212 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=28 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=1 ID=20032 PROTO=2 

/dev/vmmon[13180]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

/dev/vmmon[13180]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 20

/dev/vmmon[13180]: host clock rate change request 20 -> 84

/dev/vmmon[13180]: host clock rate change request 84 -> 20

/dev/vmmon[13170]: host clock rate change request 20 -> 0

vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 120496 pages from vm driver f51b6000

vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 1534 pages from vm driver f51b6000

Shorewall:rfc1918:DROP:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:e0:0c:c7:10:e9:08:00 SRC=10.95.9.212 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=28 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=1 ID=21136 PROTO=2 

```

I hope somebody can help me.

----------

## l-bartos-l

Did I post it in the wrong forum? please help me

----------

## l-bartos-l

OK found out a bit more.

I use UDEV, so after reboot my nodes are gone, so in '/etc/conf.d/rc' I putted the 'RC_DEVICE_TARBALL' to yes again and 'rc-update del vmware'. Now I don't get any errors or warning when I boot. Duh pretty logical  :Cool: 

But now come the srange part. when I do '/etc/init.d/vmware start' It starts without a hitch.

So gentoo doesn't do '/etc/init.d/vmware start' when i boot and vmware is in my defaul runlevel? So I can put '/etc/init.d/vmware start' in start.local but thats yust a workaround and not very good.

Can somebody help me on this one, 

prettty please

----------

